# Anatomy



## albert (Jul 22, 2005)

Can you give me the internal anatomy of Male and Female Rabbit separately in colourful diagrams?


----------



## naturestee (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi! Check out this thread.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=437&amp;forum_id=1


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 22, 2005)

here is an incredible site that Buck posted for us awhile back. I printed the pages for my binder.

Tina

http://www.fofweb.com/Subscription/Science/Science-Detail.asp?SID=1&amp;iPin=A0852&amp;Rec_Title=Animal+Anatomy&amp;iToc=Mammals


----------



##  (Jul 23, 2005)

Well now I know why i couldnever figure out Palpatating a Doe, I was poking around in thewrong spot all along geesh whata dope !!!!!!!!!!:disgust:


----------

